# hey.... new jersey or near help



## DC5Los (Dec 16, 2010)

hey all, i'm new to the site and was wondering if anyone could help me find a breeder in New Jersey, I'm really excited about purchasing a hedgie, but can't seem to find anyone to help. The breeders here on the list haven't responded back to me and it's been 3 weeks already. So please any advice would be great. thanks to everyone who reads this and helps as well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! After I did all my research & finally decided to get a hedgie, I also contacted a breeder from the list & never got a response back. I think that the breeder list is grossly outdated, so it's good that you've decided to post here as well. 
We ended up traveling to another state to get our hedgie. I hope you don't have to do that! Hopefully someone will know of a hedgie close to you. In the meantime - read as many of the posts as you possibly can. That way you will know what you are getting into. 
I hope it works out for you. And if it does, I hope that you continue to be an active member of this site. It has helped me greatly as a new hedgie owner.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes the breeder list is very out of date.


----------



## rubyola (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a link to a breeder in Mastic Beach, NY...not sure how close that is to you.

www.hedgiemama.com


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to this great community, there are actually quite a few of us on here from the great state of NJ.

So, several things.

The only, official, USDA approved, been in business for a year or so, breeder in NJ would be Jersey Hedgehogs, in Union NJ.

http://www.jerseyhedgehogs.com

Quite a few of the NJ owners on here got their hedgies from there. I know some were happy with them, others had concerns (I can't cite specific ones because frankly, I don't remember.) I think it may just have been about some of the care info the breeder gave. But for the most part they look pretty good.

Another good option is taking in a hedgie who needs a home. For example, this ad was posted on Craigslist two days ago.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/2114722088.html

Mel, another NJ member, and I are always scouring CL, for hedgies that need rehoming, and there are quite a few especially around the holidays unfortunately. 

Anyway, Best of luck with your seaarch, and as everybody has already said, be sure to read up on everything. There is SO much info on this forum, it is a wealth of information.

Welcome to the community again!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there,
What part of Jersey are you located? Lyz is correct that there's only 1 main breeder (and apparently quite a few backyard breeders) in NJ. I'm in SJ but drove up North to get my original baby. We always come across rehoming ads on Craiglsist though I'm not sure if you're looking for a baby or adult. With the holidays, I'm sure people are extra busy but that's pretty sad that no one even responded back to you.
In the meantime, be sure to read up on all the basics so that you'll be prepared beforre your hedgie's arrival. I know when I got Miss Muffet, I had to wait 2 months to get her after speaking with the breeder. It seemed like *forever* but it gave me time to get ready. Anyway, once you respond with your location and what you're looking for, I'll try to help you out.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm actually going up tomorrow morning to get to Jersey Hedgehogs in Union, NJ from Cape May, NJ. Needless to say, it's going to be worth the 2.5+ hour drive.


----------



## DC5Los (Dec 16, 2010)

hey everyone, thank you for all the info and help. I'm actually located in Northern New Jersey in the town of Newark, Jersey Hedgehogs that is located in union is very close to me. I'm going to try and get in contact with them. I'm looking for a baby and the sex i don't really have a preference. I'm looking for like an apricot color hedgie, the white/beige color, not albino. Asides from all the info I'm getting from here on the forums, are there any good books that I can buy as well. THANK YOU ALL AGAIN :mrgreen:


----------



## DC5Los (Dec 16, 2010)

itbrti said:


> I'm actually going up tomorrow morning to get to Jersey Hedgehogs in Union, NJ from Cape May, NJ. Needless to say, it's going to be worth the 2.5+ hour drive.


 Were you on the reservation/waiting list? and how long did you wait for?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

DC5Los said:


> Asides from all the info I'm getting from here on the forums, are there any good books that I can buy as well. THANK YOU ALL AGAIN :mrgreen:


I suggest you read LizardGirl's book about hedgehogs, here is the link:

http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/

It's an awesome source of all the basic info you need, I'm sure you'll like it. 

Just wanted to share, one of our hedgies, Col. Mustard, is from New Jersey!  She is a rehome so I have no idea where she came from though... probably a pet store. :?


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

DC5Los said:


> itbrti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually going up tomorrow morning to get to Jersey Hedgehogs in Union, NJ from Cape May, NJ. Needless to say, it's going to be worth the 2.5+ hour drive.
> ...


I was on the reservation waiting list. I waited about two week.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

That's where I got Miss Muffet from too. 2 weeks? Wow, I'm jealous! I was on the waiting list for 2 months last year but it was definitely worth it. One of my other hedgehogs is a rehome originally from there too. Yup, pretty cool when we found out they're brother and sister!  Seems like you're on the right track!
Best of luck!


----------

